# Trumatic C Hot-Air Heater



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

When I use my heater I can feel the warmth emanating from the various vents, but there appears to be hardly any air movement.

I appreciate that the temperature has not been too low yet but as we fully intend to use the van throughout the winter I am concerned that the fan may not be working properly.

The fan operation seems to be fully automatic i.e. no manual control, so can anyone with experience of these units tell me if low air flow is normal?

Or should I book in for a heater check?

TIA

Paul


----------



## HEYFIELD (May 1, 2005)

Hi

You may find that the thermostat is set close to the actual room temperature.

Try raising the thermostat temperature, and the fan speed may then increase. P


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I find that the nearer the room temp is to the thermostat setting the slower the fan runs.Turn the stat up to max and after 5 or 10 mins you should find the fan running a lot faster.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Heyfield

Showing my ignorance now, but where do I locate the heater thermostat?

I think the room thermostat is adjacent to the control panel over the door, and that appears to work ok, looking at the indicated temparatures.

Thanks for your help.

Paul


----------



## HEYFIELD (May 1, 2005)

Hi

The thermostat I was referring to was the one you describe.

If your interior is getting to the required temperature, I would think that the fan is doing its job properly.

In my van as the temperature raises close to the required the air flow from the heater significantly reduces, before stopping when the desired temperature is reached.

Hope this makes sense. P


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Should have explained better.

I have tried upping the setting on the heater control to the maximum but that does not appear to give more fan action - unless Hogan I have not given it enough time?

Van is fairly new to me, and my previous van had a manual fan and heater control therefore possible to get really warm.

I will give it a real good try tomorrow at max setting, but I think I did prefer having the choice of fan setting myself.

Thanks for your help


Paul


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Dont worry oldenstar I am sure it will work ok but give it time to get going.
We have camped at minus 15C and have been warm as toast.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

One thing that might concern you when the fan really does go at max setting is the noise it makes. It sounds very much like a Boeing 747 about to take off. 

The noise lasts for quite a short time - until the right temperature is reached- but it frightened us to bits when we first heard it !

G


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

On gas the fan should be quite fast compared to electric operation which is very slow and is a waste of time.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

It can take an age for the trumatic to get up to temperature and for the fans to kick in. I have sometime thought I had run out of gas it has taken that long >.<

Karl


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*trumatic*



Jezport said:


> On gas the fan should be quite fast compared to electric operation which is very slow and is a waste of time.


Just like ours !


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: trumatic*



Codfinger said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > On gas the fan should be quite fast compared to electric operation which is very slow and is a waste of time.
> ...


They should be called mains assisted blown air, and should have a warning that if you expect to get the van warm on mains forget it!


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We can keep our van warm enough on just the Truma on mains same with the last van as well.

It does take a while and the best way is just to leave it on all the time on a low setting on number 2 electric.

If it is really cold a quick 20 min blast with Gas then switch to Electric is what we have done in the past.


Richard...


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

That is our experience too.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The problem of having it on II on electric is that it used nearly 2KW so you put a kettle on and you will trip the circuit braker


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

The problem of having it on II on electric is that it used nearly 2KW so you put a kettle on and you will trip the circuit braker


> Not if you have a low wattage kettle.
> 
> We have no problem using both and even sometimes have the electric hob in use on the cooker.
> 
> Richard...


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Heeding advice I have this morning tested the system and found it definitely wanting.

Put heater on, thermostat up full (to 9), and waited for half an hour.

Hot air at vents but no fan at all - temp very slowly raised by about 3 or 4 degrees.

So it is a call to the dealer on Monday. Grrr. :evil: 

Thanks for all advice (BTW no electric setting for heater on my van, only for hot water).

Paul


----------



## Alan233 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi The air flow will depend on the amount you open the butterfly vents and how many are open. The fan is controlled automatically and gives a very pleasant quiet gentle heat. Richard


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

turn it all on, open the cupboard thats got the heater in and see if the fans wizzing around, or if its going slowly, or not at all


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

While you are doing that, check that the corrugated hot air output tubes (4 of them) are seated firmly in their sockets on the boiler.

Be careful because the sockets get very hot - well they do if the boiler is working properly.

If the area around the boiler is significantly hotter than the van then it is possible one or more of the tubes has come adrift.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Truma Heating*

We have the version that runs on both gas and elec.

The only way i can get the fan to run fast on 240v is to heat the water at the same time - and switch it off after about 30 mins - this seems to make the fan run fast and blast out nice hot air - but only for a while as it is obviously just dumping excess heat from the boiler till it cools enough - then back to slow running fan !!.

We are booked in @ Bad Waldsee in March and it is one of the things i have asked them to look at.

In the past, i read about a batch of Trumas that were assembled with the wrong fan assemblies? - when i contacted Truma they asked what colour the wires from the fan were - but then confirmed it was correct.

If i get any result i will post it.

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Truma Heating*



Hymie said:


> We have the version that runs on both gas and elec.
> 
> The only way i can get the fan to run fast on 240v is to heat the water at the same time - and switch it off after about 30 mins - this seems to make the fan run fast and blast out nice hot air - but only for a while as it is obviously just dumping excess heat from the boiler till it cools enough - then back to slow running fan !!.
> 
> ...


This is basically correct. On the Truma C heaters the fan speed is controlled by the temperature of the air duct. It is only in unusual circumstances that it goes really fast on electricity. It will if you are heating water and then turn off the water heating. If you just turn on the air heating even the higher power electricity only requires the slow (almost silent) fan speed. We find that mostly air is heated quite well on 900W even when it is quite cold (Bessacarr E530). Water heating is very slow at that power with air as well.
You should not really notice blasts of hot air unless you are heating a cold van from scratch and on gas where the power can by 4kW+.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> We have the version that runs on both gas and elec.


Same here.

We've found that the best way is to put gas/elec on at same time, then turn one of them (eg gas) off after a area heats up.

Dis that today (elec off of course) when I went out for morning drive (to garage) but certainly didnt have water heater on as I'd dumped water.


----------

